# What is preferred substrate for Beardie viv set up...??



## turpin's corner (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm looking after my sister's Beardie for the next 12 months.. She has always used play sand.. However a local reptile dealer suggested I use vermiculite as an alternative..

What is the the best / safest/ most popular..??

Any suggestions or advice please.. :2thumb:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

If this is not a wind up...Then your local rep shop is talking rubbish. Vericulite is not the right substrate to use in a beardie enclosure. Playsand is ok so is tiles, newspaper, astro turf and kitchen roll. 

Vericulite is generally used as a medium for incubating eggs and not as a substrate.

Liz


----------



## turpin's corner (Jul 28, 2009)

No wind up - The guy I spoke to ran a pet shop both locally and in Coventry.. I asked him if I couldn't find anywhere that sold play sand what alternatives could I use.. So he suggested Vericulite..

As to using play sand, I figured that was the case as my sister had always done so without any problems.. Vericulite isn't something I'm familiar with so I thought best to find out.. Thanx for the info..


----------



## BigA (Mar 19, 2009)

Keep it natural, stick to play sand.
:lol2:


----------



## mrspebro (Mar 6, 2008)

i keep all my adult beardies on astro turf very easy to clean,but my babies are kept on kitchen roll untill they are 8 weeks old then they go on to astro turf.


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Vermiculite can be used as a substrate for spiders but not beardies. I would recommend kitchen roll for babys then tiles or astra turf until about 8 months old then i use play sand but thats just me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ebony (Apr 20, 2009)

I keep mine on play sand!


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Same as most by the looks all our are on Play sand,and had no problems with it!! :2thumb:


----------



## Katie_123 (Jun 30, 2009)

Play sand is good, so is Walbut sand, its more digestible then other sand aparently?! I like to use non loose substrates though. Like Tiles or Lino

Hope you get sorted


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

my beardies are all kept on playsand


----------



## turpin's corner (Jul 28, 2009)

When I took on the Beardies they were on play sand, and following the advice on here I've decided to stick to that.. Thank you all for your input :2thumb:


----------



## Scrimey (May 12, 2012)

My beardie was on sand from 6 months easy to spot clean and if its becoming a bit bare you dont have to take it all out either just top it up


----------

